# Can I re-cut my clones - would it help?



## GrowinGreen (Mar 22, 2009)

Well as some of you may know I recently made a small bubble cloner- shown in my signature if you are interested- pictures of clones in there as well.

Anyway- about 8 days ago I took 6 clones from from 3 WW plants- 2 from each plant. One of the 3 WW turned out to be male so now I am left with 4 female WW clones.

Since taking the clones I have been meaning to get a  heating pad to keep the water ~75 degrees but I never got around to getting one. The clones haven't rooted yet- they should have by now using this method- dumb me, should have gotten the pad early. But I do have 1 now!

The clones however are still alive (but starting to look worse), and the cut part on the stem is kind of a brown color- I was wondering if I should re-cut the stem? Or is there anything I can do to help them? I know water temp is a big deal with these bubble cloners- so hopefully the heating pad will get them going.

Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 22, 2009)

Change your water out. Getting that heating pad would be a good idea. Do you have a humidity dome.  I'd have to see a pic of the stem before I could recommend to cut or not. What I can say though is that sometimes these take a while, I've had cuttings that had all their leaves shrivel up, then magically, they grow roots and new shoots. Every part of growing weed is a patience game. 8 days is a relatively fast rooting time, don't stress if nothing has happened yet, it'll take a while to dial in your technique to get in that 8 day window. I've had clones brown on me and 20 days later they have roots and I'm transplanting them. By all means this doesn't happen alot, as I've learned things along the way (like changing and phing water and lifting the humidity hood for an hour a day), but I've been where you're at, and if ya keep at it, you should have results. Just keep those cutting going till they can't anymore, if they root cool, if not, you've prolly learned a few things on the way.


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 22, 2009)

opps didnt see ya had the pad, good...

Also, if the leave look bad, not to worry. They clones will often use up any remaining nutes in the leaves, then when there are none, they will turn to growing roots in the search for more nutes. This is why is preferrable not to have ferted your mothers for a while before you take cutting, and to spray them down with a water a day, and also an hour or two before you cut to leech the nutes out of the leaves...


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 22, 2009)

Heating pad's seem to help mold grow, and your water get's nasty faster it seem's...



Yes you can cut off the dead or dying brown parts. You want to do this regularly actually.

I have seen such good results from cloners that were hooked up to a aquarium chiller for tropical fish tanks. Some older dudes around here SWEAR by cloning @ 55F.

Strange huh? Seems to work for them. Fluffy, hairy, strong briught white roots. Vigorous...and they grow massive clones.

I have clones that when transplanted into the one gallons, I have a foot tall plant already.

Now, this is just my personal experience.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 22, 2009)

wow blancolight thanks for all the great info! And I forgot to mention I changed the water today after I got the heating pad- decided to start fresh!

Here is a picture of one of the stems and then a picture showing the brown on the leaf- which you say is okay, right? And the brown is actually more brown than the pictures show... couldn't get it to show the brown accurately.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 22, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Heating pad's seem to help mold grow, and your water get's nasty faster it seem's...
> 
> Yes you can cut off the dead or dying brown parts. You want to do this regularly actually.
> 
> ...



hey effen! Hmmmm, now I don't know what to think lol

What would you say is too cold of water? What pH would you consider optimal in these bubble cloners for the water? 

And lastly I have the bubble cloner in my veg room (sounds cooler than veg closet) with my AIs under 24/0 light... is this okay?

Cool- good to know about cutting the brown off! I will go do that right right now!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 22, 2009)

Under 55 seems too cold, as they keep theirs at around that temp, but no colder.

I don't know what to say about the PH, I feel ashamed I don't know that. I should though. Honestly, I just use straight tap and never have problems. My tap is around 7.8.

I use 24 hr straight too.

But as soon as it warms up a bit more outstide, I actually run the strongbox turned into a mass clone outdoors. Usually in a semi-sunny area, only a few hours of direct if that. 

Works extremely well for me..Harder to keep the roots super healthy though, due to the high temps. I end up combatting that once they are potted with vitamin b and a shot of superthrive. Which I would recommend only using once per grow cycle of the plant.


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 22, 2009)

Did you scrape up the last inch of the stem and poke it a pit with your razor blade before you put it in the clone? Doin that will hely it root faster and in more places. I would go ahead and trim that stem tip off and scrape up the last half inch or so as well and dip in in cloning gel again. That browning in the leaves is probably from a little too much humidity without enough fresh air to breathe, give your girls a little time every day without the hood on to freshen up and this won't hapeen. This doesn't mean you're plants done though, it'll pull through. 

As effen gee said, diff people have diff. techniques, it's all about dialing what works for you. What I've said are just useful guidlines, best thing you can do is watch your girls and act accordingly, they'll tell ya the way they like it...

And yea, if you use that heating pad, you gotta be changin out that water...

I find that a PH of 6 seems to give me great results, and can be transferred to either soil or hydro without the shock of a big ph change, as 6 is right in the middle of the ph of these 2 mediums.

I use 24/7 too...


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 22, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Under 55 seems too cold, as they keep theirs at around that temp, but no colder.
> 
> I don't know what to say about the PH, I feel ashamed I don't know that. I should though. Honestly, I just use straight tap and never have problems. My tap is around 7.8.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot man- good info! I put the pH at ~5.8 so I think it should be alright. And I have a bottle superthrive- that stuff is magical eh?

I did find an alternative to it though, it's not as concentrated but it still lasts awhile- and its organic!

It is called Super Plant Tonic, made by Blue Mountain Organics- some hippies in the Ozarks haha.

Info about its contents and such:
hxxp://www.angelfire.com/ar2/tts/bmospt.html

Their eBay store:
hxxp://stores.ebay.com/Blue-Mountain-Organics

Check it out though, from what I have read online it's really great stuff... if you google Super Plant Tonic you will find a couple threads about it over at rollitup.

Also I guess it was created by some guy who used to work at Monsanto- all that info is in one of those threads somewhere. 

Best thing is its about $12 shipped, or less if you wait for an auction to end!

Thanks again!


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 22, 2009)

haha, looks like you type preety fast there effen gee


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 22, 2009)

blancolighter said:
			
		

> haha, looks like you type preety fast there effen gee



Yea, I guess. 

Imma cheater though, I look at the keyboard when I type. Never broke the habit.

We have a really klickey keyboard plugged into the laptop, it can get pretty loud sometimes in this household between me and my wife...


I usually use a product called "Vita Grow" in the water, then I use another product called "Jump Start" as a foliar a couple times. I usually get around 95 to 100% retention rates.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 22, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> I don't know what to say about the PH, I feel ashamed I don't know that. I should though. Honestly, I just use straight tap and never have problems. My tap is around 7.8.
> 
> I use 24 hr straight too.


First set of clones i did (which are now big healthy plants) although not done in cloner were same ph and straight tap water as i knew no different also with 24 hour light and they were spot on.
Using ph'd water and 18/6 this time though


----------



## Hick (Mar 22, 2009)

..effen'... I gotta say it..
"55 degrees and 7.8 ph"... has mgf hijacked your nik??? :rofl:.. 

hee hee... sorry  but both are simply sooo far from all that I have ever heard recommended. BUT, your reputation speaks for itself, and I am not doubting what you say. 


> Strange huh? Seems to work for them. Fluffy, hairy, strong brought white roots. Vigorous...and they grow massive clones.


...:confused2:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 22, 2009)

I will take a pic of how you want to cut your clones. The way you di is fine but I can show you a way to gat them to root faster. I will have the pic up in a few hours.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 22, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I will take a pic of how you want to cut your clones. The way you di is fine but I can show you a way to gat them to root faster. I will have the pic up in a few hours.



BuddyLuv it's been 8 hours!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 22, 2009)

Sorry I have the pics I have been high on the couch watching March Madness. I will get em up asap.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 22, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..effen'... I gotta say it..
> "55 degrees and 7.8 ph"... has mgf hijacked your nik??? :rofl:..
> 
> hee hee... sorry  but both are simply sooo far from all that I have ever heard recommended. BUT, your reputation speaks for itself, and I am not doubting what you say.
> ...:confused2:



I dunno either man, took them a while to convince me, even with proof.

Warm humid room, cold roots.

weird huh?


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 22, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Sorry I have the pics I have been high on the couch watching March Madness. I will get em up asap.



haha it's cool, I've been doing the exactly same thing! Just given ya crap


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 22, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> I dunno either man, took them a while to convince me, even with proof.
> 
> Warm humid room, cold roots.
> 
> weird huh?


 
I use an aerocloner and I agree. I use to put the res on a hydrofarm mat. I was getting poor results, so I put it on the cold concrete floor and now I have about a 90% success rate. That isn't to shabby when you are cutting 70 clones at a time. It keeps the res temp down, especially when you have a pump running 24/7 in it. Also changing the water every few days is a must. I use Botanicare Hydroguard to keep it clean in between changes.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 23, 2009)

Here is pics as promised. You want to take your cut right below a node, then reomove those leaves and place it in your medium or cloner.


----------

